# libc.so.6 kernel panic :(:( (Resuelto)

## kropotkin

Hola, estaba actualizando mi gentoo amd64, actualize el profile al 2006.1 estaba haciendo un emerge -uDav world, y al terminar de compilar glibc y al comenzar la copia de archivos de este, me dio un error, y el sistema empezo a fallar, no abria ningun progrma, no pude ni apagar el equipo, lo alage forzsamente, y ahora al encenderlo, y probar con kualkiera de los 3 kernel ke tengo me da este mensaje:

 *Quote:*   

> /sbin/init: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: no such file or directory
> 
> Kernel Panic - Not Syncing: Attempted to kill init!
> 
> 

 

porfavor alguna ayuda, tengo demaciada informacion en mi equipo, y esa instalacion de gentoo ya tenia muchos años andando, no kiero tener que volver a reinstalar todo denuevo  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad: 

graciasLast edited by kropotkin on Sat Sep 02, 2006 4:19 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kropotkin

arregle el problema, pero el susto que pase no lo olvidare nunca    :Shocked: 

inicie con el cd de instalacion 2005.1 de gentoo, monte mi particion, y me puse a mirar cual podria ser el error, y me encontre con la No grata sorpresa de que por alguna extraña razon no existia el enlace simbolico de " lib --> lib64"

estaba creada solamente las carpetas lib64 y lib32 pero no el linc lib ke apunta ahcia lib64. lo cree y el sistema partio nuevamente sin problemas...

la pregunta es.. porque la instalacion de glibc realizo tan estupida accion como la de borrar lib!!!!!!!!!!?

saludos

----------

## ekz

Una vez me pasó lo mismo actualizando, pero con el bin-utils...lo emergí  (desinstaló la version anterior) y no me "actualizó" ninguno de los enlaces simbólicos correspondientes (quedaron apuntando a la version que ya no estaba..) y mi sistema simplemente dejó de compilar...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kropotkin

ouch, creo que no solo se elimino el enlace de lib, ya que por ejemplo ahora no me funciona ningun programa que tenga que ser emulado a 32bits. por ejemplo el firefox-bin o el openoffice-bin, y estos preogramas lo e re-emergido y el problema persiste, tambien a re-emergido  los prorgmas emu_linux_x86 o algo por el estilo, que son los de emulacion pero nada pasa  :Sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> kropotkinix $ firefox-bin
> 
> /usr/libexec/mozilla-launcher: line 358: /opt/firefox/mozilla-xremote-client: No existe el fichero o el directorio
> 
> Unknown error 127 from mozilla-xremote-client
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> kropotkinix $ ooffice2
> 
> /usr/lib32/openoffice/program/soffice: line 166: /usr/lib32/openoffice/program/javaldx: No existe el fichero o el directorio
> 
> /usr/lib32/openoffice/program/soffice: line 222: /usr/lib32/openoffice/program/pagein: No existe el fichero o el directorio
> ...

 

lo más extraño de todo esque los ficheros que dice el sistema que no existen, si estan, y son archivos binarios..

```
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 9950748 ago 31 21:24 /opt/firefox/firefox-bin

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   10256 ago 31 21:24 /opt/firefox/mozilla-xremote-client

-r-xr-xr-x 1 root root   10648 ago 11 16:45 /usr/lib32/openoffice/program/javaldx

-r-xr-xr-x 1 root root   10648 ago 11 16:45 /usr/lib32/openoffice/program/javaldx

-r-xr-xr-x 1 root root    5148 ago 11 16:45 /usr/lib32/openoffice/program/pagein

-r-xr-xr-x 1 root root  284532 ago 11 16:45 /usr/lib32/openoffice/program/soffice.bin

```

alguna ayuda???

saludos.

----------

## pacho2

Asegúrate de tener actualizado el sistema, ejecuta (aunque sea otra vez  :Wink:  ) lo siguiente:

```

regenworld

emerge -vuDN world

revdep-rebuild

```

Saludos y suerte  :Smile: 

----------

## kropotkin

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

> Asegúrate de tener actualizado el sistema, ejecuta (aunque sea otra vez  ) lo siguiente:
> 
> ```
> 
> regenworld
> ...

 

lo e realizado ya unas 100 veces, e cambiado el profile entre el 2005.0 2005.1 2006.0 2006.1/desktop y nada ocurre  :Sad: 

ahora estaba haciendo un emerge -e system y me encuentro con la siguiente "sorpresa" 

 *Quote:*   

> >>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/sandbox-1.2.17/work/sandbox-1.2.17 ...
> 
>  * If configure fails with a 'cannot run C compiled programs' error, try this:
> 
>  * FEATURES=-sandbox emerge sandbox
> ...

 

tengo un amd64, y especificado en mi make.conf que mi equipo es un amd64, no entiendo porque!!!!!!!! me trata de compilar como si mi pc fuese un 686 y trta de usar las librerias de lib32 !!! me ocurre lo mismo cuando trato de recompilar glibc!

realmente encuentro demaciado frustante que por querer actualizar el sistema, un sistema que tenia ya mucho tiempo casi sin problemas, solo problemas con pequeñas configuraciones "muera" de tal forma solo por querer actualizar glibc, realmente se me vino abajo el "respeto" que tenia por el sistema de portage....

```
Portage 2.1-r2 (default-linux/amd64/2006.1/desktop, gcc-3.4.6, glibc-2.4-r3, 2.6.17-emission7 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.17-emission7 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 2800+

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.4

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5, 2.4.3-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r3

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/lib64/mozilla/defaults/pref /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="es_ES@euro"

LC_ALL="es_ES@euro"

LINGUAS="es"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/overlays/xgl-coffee"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="amd64 X acpi alsa arts aspell avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cairo cdr cli crypt cups dbus divx dlloader dri dvd dvdr eds emboss encode esd fam firefox fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal i8x0 isdnlog jpeg kde ldap libg++ mad mikmod mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia ogg opengl oss pam pcre pdflib perl pic png ppds pppd python qt qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection samba sdl session spell spl ssl tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode vorbis xml xmms xorg xv xvid zlib elibc_glibc input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse kernel_linux linguas_es userland_GNU video_cards_nvidia"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

alguien que me explique porque al configurar sandbox dice que el "pc host" es un 686   :Rolling Eyes: 

realmente creo que tendre que aplicar solucion windows..... Reinstalar sistema..

----------

## kropotkin

Encontre la solucion a los segundo de emitir el post.....

tenia que agregar estas lineas al make.conf 

MULTILIB_ABIS="amd64"

Alguien me puede ecplicar el porque de eso???

nunca e tenido esas lineas en mi sistema y nunca e tenido ningun problema!!

además era algo que no salia en ninguna documentacion oficial de las cuales lei.

realmente no entiendo porque esto de agregar cambios de este tipo sin publicarlos en algun lugar de facíl acceso...

Ojala que para la proxima actualizacion de glibc o alguna libreria importante, no enga que hacer un baile vudú para que el sistema no se rompa...

----------

## Ferdy

Culpa tuya, por no haber utilizado el profile adecuado.

- ferdy

----------

## kropotkin

 *Ferdy wrote:*   

> Culpa tuya, por no haber utilizado el profile adecuado.
> 
> - ferdy

 

y cual seria el profile adecuado???

se solamente al pasar de 2005.1 a 2006.1 quedo la cagada   :Wink: 

ahora compila con MULTILIB_ABIS="amd64" pero lei que al realizar eso no tengo que ni soñar con poder utilizar programas para 32bits.

ahora en el make.conf puse lo siguiente

MULTILIB_ABIS="amd64 x86"

DEFAULT_ABI="amd64"

pero tambien da error ya que quiere seguir compilando sandbox como un progrma de 686.

----------

## kropotkin

ahora tampoco compila gcc   :Rolling Eyes: 

 *Quote:*   

> gcc_s.so
> 
> make GCC_FOR_TARGET=" ./xgcc -B./ -B/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ -isystem /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/include -isystem /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/sys-include -L/var/tmp/portage/gcc-4.1.1/work/build/gcc/../ld" \
> 
>   AR_FOR_TARGET="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar" \
> ...

 

eso fue despues de unos 10 min de compilacion de gcc 

realmente no se como arreglar todo eso, aunquesea devolver el profile al 2005.1 y retrasar porultimo la vercion de gcc no a las 4.1 y glibc no a las nueva que es 2.4,

kiero tener el sistema funciando al 100%, como estaba antes de actualizar le profile,

saludos.

----------

## pacho2

Efectivamente parece que el profile no está del todo bien, mira parte de mi emerge --info:

```
Portage 2.1-r2 (default-linux/amd64/2006.1, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.4-r3, 2.6.17-gentoo-r7 x86_64)

...
```

Tengo el profile 2006.1, no el 2006.1/desktop

Quizás estuviese allí el problema   :Rolling Eyes: 

Saludos

----------

## kropotkin

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

> Efectivamente parece que el profile no está del todo bien, mira parte de mi emerge --info:
> 
> ```
> Portage 2.1-r2 (default-linux/amd64/2006.1, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.4-r3, 2.6.17-gentoo-r7 x86_64)
> 
> ...

 

e comntado ya esta como por 3ra vez que e probado con 2005.1 2006.0 2006.1 2006.1/desktop y con todos da el mismo fallo si no especifico el ABI como amd64, pero con la cual me quedo sin soporte para programas de 32bits...

----------

## kropotkin

ahora volvi nuevamente al profile 2005.1 y me puse a compilar gcc nuevamente , version 3.6 que era la que tenia enteriormente de todo mis problemas, para luego con esa vercion recompilar glibc pero me da el mismo error al compilar que gcc 4.1

saludos.

----------

## pacho2

Mi emerge --info:

```

Portage 2.1-r2 (default-linux/amd64/2006.1, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.4-r3, 2.6.17-gentoo-r7 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.17-gentoo-r7 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.4

ccache version 2.3 [enabled]

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5, 2.4.3-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.3

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r3

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /usr/share/texmf/dvipdfm/config/ /usr/share/texmf/dvips/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/generic/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/platex/config/ /usr/share/texmf/xdvi/"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.club-internet.fr/pub/mirrors/gentoo "

LC_ALL="es_ES@euro"

LINGUAS="es en_US"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac aalib acpi alsa amd64 arts asf audiofile bash-completion beagle bindist bitmap-fonts bonobo bzip2 bzlib cairo caps cdb cdda cddb cdparanoia cdr cli cross crypt cscope css cups curl curlwrappers dbus dga dio divx4linux dlloader dri dts dvd dvdr dvdread eds encode erandom escreen esd evo exif fam fbcon flac foomaticdb fortran ftp galago gb gcj ggi gif gimpprint glitx glut glx gnome gnome-print gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtkhtml hal iconv idn imagemagick imlib isdnlog ithreads jabber jack java joystick jpeg kde kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility latex lcms libg++ libnotify lirc mad madwifi mcal mikmod mime mng mono motif mp3 mpeg mpi musepack mysql nas nautilus ncurses nethack network nls nocardbus nptl nptlonly nvidia ogg oggvorbis openal opengl oss pam pcre pda pdf perl pic plotutils png posix ppds pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection ruby scanner sdl seamonkey session slang slp sockets spell spl ssl svg sysvipc tcltk tcpd tetex theora threads tiff timidity totem truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd videos vorbis wma wmf xcomposite xine xml xml2 xmms xorg xpm xv xvid zlib elibc_glibc input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse kernel_linux linguas_es linguas_en_US userland_GNU video_cards_nvidia video_cards_nv video_cards_vesa video_cards_fbdev video_cards_vga"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Mi /etc/make.conf

```

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe -msse3"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

# SYNC="rsync://rsync.es.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="-berkdb -ipv6 -gdbm X pdf xcomposite network imlib cddb gnome-print xpm musepack cdda quicktime spell eds galago gif opengl qt3 qt4 foomaticdb xv gnome

kde sdl encode gtk gtk2 glitx usb png alsa jpeg tiff kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility nautilus beagle libnotify totem madwifi dlloader seamonkey timidity ithreads ruby ggi aalib idn gtkhtml slang cairo glut motif threads asf svg wma dbus gcj acpi latex css vcd aac v4l v4l2 nvidia a52 cdparanoia dts dvdread bash-completion hal arts audiofile bindist bonobo bzlib caps cdb cdr cpdflib cross cscope curl curlwrappers dga dio divx4linux dvd dvdr erandom escreen esd evo exif fam fbcon jabber mp3 mpeg flac ftp gb glx gphoto2 gstreamer gimpprint iconv imagemagick jack java joystick lcms lirc mad mcal mikmod mime mng mono mpi multilib mysql nas nethack nptl nocardbus oggvorbis vorbis ogg bzip2 openal oss pcre pda pic plotutils posix ppds scanner slp sockets sysvipc tcltk tetex theora truetype unicode videos wmf xine xml xml2 xmms xvid amd64"

LINGUAS="es en_US"

FEATURES="ccache parallel-fetch"

# http_proxy="156.35.14.6:8888"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="warn error log"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save syslog"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv vesa fbdev vga"

LANGS="es"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.club-internet.fr/pub/mirrors/gentoo "

CLEAN_DELAY=0

```

Mi profile:

```
ls -l /etc/make.profile

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 49 ago 31 13:56 /etc/make.profile -> /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/amd64/2006.1/

```

Mi glibc, sandbox y gcc:

```
Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gcc-4.1.1  USE="fortran gcj gtk -bootstrap -build -doc -hardened -ip28 -ip32r10k -mudflap -multislot -nls -nocxx -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/glibc-2.4-r3  USE="nls nptl nptlonly -build -glibc-omitfp -hardened -profile" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/sandbox-1.2.17  0 kB

```

Saludos

----------

## kropotkin

Pancho2

muchas Gracias por el binario del glibc, pero no me dejo instarlo, sseguire probando alternativas para poder compilar gcc glibc sandbox y db sin problemas y poder ejecutar binarios de 32bits..

si alguien tiene alguna idea de cual puede ser el problema???

----------

## kropotkin

Gracias al paquete binario creado por Pancho2 de su glibc, el cual descomprimi en mi /, que creo una carpeta que yo no tenia enteriormente que era /usr/include/gentoo-multilibs pude terminar la compilacion de gcc4.1.1, y con lo cual creo que no tendre problema al recompilar otros programas, además de que ya puedo ejecutar programas binarios de 32bits..

saludos. y gracias a todos los que ayudaron con este problema

----------

